# rattle cans



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

After some advice on some good quality rattle cans, most importantly the clear coat 

Used halfords in the past, which was crap. Used simoniz, primer and paint was fine and gave a great finish but the clear coat was rubbish and didn't last 5 minutes. And used some colour from ECP before which was good but think it VHT paint of whatever brand and only comes in black and silver 

This is for a home refurb on my spare alloys, want to get the best finish I can with rattle cans so lasts as long as possible. Looking to do them gunmetal, which they are already so will probably only need enough to spray the fronts and dust over the backs 

So any recommendations on brands and places to order ? most searching on google seems to turn up American brands etc that I can't find over here 

thanks


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Always a tricky one. 1k halfords can lacquer is designed to have loads of layers put on and to be flatted and polished to achieve a good gloss. I have bought 2k Matt clear off ebay (in a can) and used it and was really impressed. However a friend of mine bought 2k clear (gloss finish) in a can and sprayed his bumper and it looked terrible. I have seen, but never used, a 2k clear which has an activator built into the can which you need to push a clip type thing in the bottom of the can to mix it. In theory this should be the best true 2k lacquer you can shoot out of a can. Make sure it has a wide fan nozzle not some rubbish little fan that the halfords ones have. Hope this helps


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261340705545 Like this. If the link doesn't work just copy the item number at the end into the search bar


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always used this for alloys

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111365262070

It says 2k, but really I think it's only 1k, but still very good.

2 cans should do 4-5 wheels depending how heavy handed you are.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

for primer and clearcoat you can get spraymax 2k stuff , top quality stuff as far as cans go , although they will cost a bit


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Cheers guys will look into these, looks good


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Cheers guys will look into these, looks good


hello in plym.:wave:

:driver:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

tones61 said:


> hello in plym.:wave:
> 
> :driver:


Afternoon  :wave: first person nearby I've seen


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I've always used this for alloys
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111365262070
> 
> ...


It says in the listing that it's a 2K with an activator button on the can.....

Anyhow as for a lacquer any 2K! 1K lacquer is awful, it lacks durability completely and chips and dies back. Also if any petrol or similar is spilt on it then it'll lift and ruin all your work.

As I've said before in other threads you may however consider getting your wheels powder coated as wheels are s pain to flat. Now days you can usually get a set of four wheels blasted and coated for around the £100 to £150 Mark which in my opinion makes is not worth painting them yourself.....


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I've looked at powder coating but the quotes I've got round here have been £200 ish for one set of alloys. For my bbs splits it was even more 

I've sprayed a few sets of alloys and can get a perfect finish imo, just the durability of the products I have used before has been poor. Down to bad lacquer, but now I've got some links to some decent stuff I should be good 

Gonna do my 1 piece bbs alloys first and put them on the car, then I can take my split rims apart and decide if I want to do them myself or not depending on how durable the other ones turn out


----------

